# Xd.40



## mike385 (May 27, 2006)

I saw an ad that is selling a springfield XD40 with two clips, mag. extender, plastic holster, and a case for 400.00. I think that is right around the price of a new one.


----------



## DanManofStihl (Jun 25, 2006)

*xd 40*

The xd 40 was around $440 at my local dealer. I got the ruger p345 instead he cut me a deal because it had been shot about 15 rounds through it. The xd 40 is an excellent gun but it didn't have a good feel for me. If I were you I would call and see if he still had it take a look and make him a cash offer.


----------

